# California Zephyr Mountain Views VIDEO



## Buster (Oct 24, 2012)

I made this video for my in-laws in the UK during my recent California Zephyr trip from Sacramento to Mount Pleasant Iowa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijO7zmwvJF0

California Zephyr Mountain Views

Its almost an hour long. I could hardly stand to cut any of the video because the views were so awesome. It was even hard to make the cuts needed to fit the action to the music track. For music copyright reasons YouTube blocks this video in Germany – sorry.

Hope you guys enjoy the view - best viewed at 1080p.

Cheers


----------



## greatcats (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing this beautiful video. I have been over that trackage more than once. I particularly enjoyed your musical programming, especially the Borodin, parts of which were made into two popular songs, " And This Is My Beloved " and " Baubles, Bangles, and Beads. "


----------



## Buster (Oct 24, 2012)

greatcats said:


> Thank you very much for sharing this beautiful video.


Glad you enjoyed it greatcats! Praise from a seasoned Amtrak traveler and musician like you is praise indeed.


----------



## greatcats (Oct 24, 2012)

you are welcome! I am a former railroad employee ( not Amtrak ) and have a Bachelor if Music degree!


----------



## greatcats (Oct 24, 2012)

Pardon misspellings! I also like cats, and intend to acquire two of them next month when I return from my next Amtrak trip on the Sunset Limited, Texas Eagle, and Capitol!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 24, 2012)

Great video!




It makes me want to get back on the CZ again!





But I have to say that 1 hour is ....................*TOO* *SHORT*!





I especially like the musical score and the use of the captions for those who have not - and also for those who have - taken the CZ! But why stop just before the Moffet Tunnel?



The decent of the Front Range is equally scenic!


----------



## Buster (Oct 25, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Great video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buster (Oct 25, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> ........ I especially like the musical score and the use of the captions for those who have not - and also for those who have - taken the CZ! But why stop just before the Moffet Tunnel?
> 
> 
> 
> The decent of the Front Range is equally scenic!



HI traveler

AH Shucks - thanks for the nice comments 

The answer on the duration and the descent is the same - we went to dinner. I'm sure I'll get the chance to get more video in this area next year. BTW the captions are cool but can be a two edged sword. Looks like I confused Green River with Grand Junction - duh!

cheers


----------

